# 'djenty' songs in drop d?



## smashingpoop (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, sorry if i used the word djent but thats the only way i can describe what i mean haha. i want to learn some djent songs to improve my chops but all the music i like is played by a 7 string or tuned down way low (wich my strings can't handle). Anyone know some good songs i can learn? I like animals as leaders, cloudkicker etc...


----------



## youshy (Sep 25, 2011)

Transpose -> learn in your key? 
First of all, try Audacity. Free, and you can transpose up/down etc. every song.


----------



## 27duuude (Sep 25, 2011)

There are a few songs by periphery in drop C. Buttersnips and All new materials. You aren't going to find anything djent in drop D.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 25, 2011)

Some people consider Visions djent, and they're all in Drop D.  Not much else really.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 25, 2011)

Red Seas Fire have a few songs on 6 strings in drop Db/C# I think. Not sure of any in D though. I'd try Lamb of God. Not djent, but they write some cool, fast grooves and you'll get your alt picking up to scratch.


----------



## Dead Undead (Sep 25, 2011)

+1 for Lamb of God.

Djent isn't so much the low tuning as it is the groove and having actual djents (tight, metallic palm-muted chords).


----------



## Rook (Sep 25, 2011)

Sikth is in Drop C# (Db) mostly and they started all the choppy stuff that Periphery and the like bred with Meshuggah to make this new genrematopoeia. They only realeased two albums, they're both very different but still have that very signature sound.

I loved Sikth, every show I went to they blew me away.

I was totally at their last gig too. Win.




27duuude said:


> There are a few songs by periphery in drop C. Buttersnips and All New Materials.



And Jetpacks and Insomnia, and Zyglrox is Drop D with the low string tuned to A, Totla Mad Drop C with the low string tuned to A#.... A great deal of the Peri Peri is a 6 string. Most of them also only really hit the low string open, so really low tension isn't much of an issue.

I'd stick with Sikth  You could always tune up half a step and play Meshuggah. All the music I write is tuned up to F, I just double track the bass (also tuned up to F) to get the distorted lower octave and the subby bass.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 25, 2011)

Read the rules! This should be in the beginners section.


----------



## Miek (Sep 25, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I loved Sikth, every show I went to they blew me away.
> 
> I was totally at their last gig too. Win.


hey pal fuck you


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2011)

I was at the last SikTh show too, Mikee hogged the audience.

A Life Once Lost appears to be what you are looking for my friend.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 25, 2011)

Fuck you both, I wanted to see Sikth so bad. They are pretty much the guys that got me into using tapping in riffs


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, if you want to drop down to C#, then you're in the ballpark of some djent.

I don't really consider SikTh or The Arusha Accord djent by any means, but they are both bands with awesome songs to play in Drop C#.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Sep 26, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> And Jetpacks and Insomnia, and Zyglrox is Drop D with the low string tuned to A, Totla Mad Drop C with the low string tuned to A#
> 
> 
> > Wrong. They are tuned a half step down with the bottom string dropped to A. AGCFAD. The highest tuning they go is actually on the 7 string and is _Bb Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb. _


----------



## TeethTeethTeeth (Sep 26, 2011)

Get thicker strings. 
Also you can play anything in any tuning, just learn the riffs and play them in that tuning, though I imagine you'll have a hard time with a lot of the bends, what with drop d being a string away from standard. 

Veil of maya plays in C, you could go there, unless your strings are like right on your frets you should be okay down to A. Shit, G sounded fine on my 6 string with standard gauge strings.


----------



## Augury (Sep 26, 2011)

TeethTeethTeeth said:


> Veil of maya plays in C


nope B


----------



## TeethTeethTeeth (Sep 26, 2011)

Augury said:


> nope B


Myyy bad, I heard somewhere that they were in C, bad example I suppose, I should check my sources. 

Either way, I don't see how a regular old guitar is incapable of holding something that isn't mostly standard tuning? Like, there's your problem from the get go, It can sure be done but if you want to play Djent-y metal, and you aren't willing to tune low, you're sortof in the wrong genre.


----------



## Rook (Sep 26, 2011)

stevemcqueen said:


> Fun111 said:
> 
> 
> > And Jetpacks and Insomnia, and Zyglrox is Drop D with the low string tuned to A, Totla Mad Drop C with the low string tuned to A#
> ...


----------



## broj15 (Sep 26, 2011)

basically anything that is played on a six string (no matter the tuning) can be played in drop d. it won't match up when you play them with the song but it's basically the same thing, just a few steps higher than most "djent" bands typically play in. If you wanna play in the tuning that these bands play in then buy a cheap 6 string to use for standard and drop d and then have your man axe set up for low tunings and throw some 13's or 14's on it and you should be good to go.


----------



## Rook (Sep 26, 2011)

^The new (ish) D'Addario 12-60 set feels great for drop C.


----------

